# Red / Black Minikin 1.5 Colour Combo - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/8/16)

The new RED/BLACK Minikin from Asmodus has arrived at Sir Vape. 




Get there here while stocks lasts:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-asmodus-red-black-minikin-1-5-150w


----------

